# Elgin twin bar project



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2018)

Just found this great elgin could anyone tell me what it is worth in this condition , thanks guys !


----------



## Scribble (Nov 19, 2018)

From what I can see it's a twin 20, to give you an idea of value the shroud by its self is around the $300 range. Looks like the OG black paint to which adds to the value as well, here's my Twin Bar I have a little over $500 into this one excluding my time investment. mines missing the shroud, if you get the one you looking at I'd be interested in that shroud.


----------



## then8j (Nov 22, 2018)

The pictures you have remind me of the restore I did 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-bar-restore-project.16060/


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 22, 2018)

Not a twin 20, this bike is missing the light bar and twin lights, the shroud looks to have some damage as well.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow very cool!!


----------



## Scribble (Dec 2, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 906246
> 
> Not a twin 20, this bike is missing the light bar and twin lights, the shroud looks to have some damage as well.





Oh I thought the Twin 20's were the base model one's with no lights. I was going off this ad.


----------

